# .22 Auto



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm looking to purchase a .22 auto loader rifle for fun plinking and the SHTF scenario as everyone always recommends a .22. Cheap ammo, reliable, very accurate. I know the "tactical" style rifles have become popular (Rem10/22MP and the Mossberg Tac22), but I would likely get a traditional style with a synthetic stock and heavy barrel. I know the Ruger 10/22 and Rem 597 are amongst the most popular of the .22 auto loaders, but I'd like to hear from owners as to why you like/dislike the options. I would include the Marlin 795 but I am not a fan of the magazine sticking out of the bottom of the gun. Thanks in advance for any of the info you provide.


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

Love my 10/22, I've shot a gazillions rounds through it without any issues of any kind. It keeps shooti'n & shooti'n. it's not tricked out but the options are numerous. 

NIK,


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Overall I'd day that 75% of people are going to say get the Ruger. There are so many ways to customize them that they can be a great all around rifle. Watch out about the bulk ammo though. For stock 22's I think the Rugers will eat most anything but even they will have problems cycling some of the cheaper bulk ammo.


----------



## 2120Tom (Jul 2, 2008)

Really like my 597, it will shoot dime size groups @50yds with Wolf MT, CCI SV and Win SS off a rest, MiniMags and Blazers are decent too for HV ammo.(all 40gr bullet)

Never owned a 10/22 but it has a large following and that has to stand for something. 
I do own a Mossberg 702 also and IF you can get past the lousy/creepy trigger pull, it's a decent shooter.


----------



## krustymc223 (Jul 19, 2009)

. . The only reason I went with the Remington 597 was because it was 1/2 the price ( on sale and a rebate ) You can buy a lot more goodies to put on the Ruger though!


----------



## gotta hit (Dec 11, 2007)

can't go wrong with the ruger 10/22, love mine just bought the takedown model, very cool piece


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I used to own a Remington 522 Speedmaster and it was a tack driver with any ammo that I fed it. 

Much like the Speedmaster, the Marlin model 60 is a tube fed semi-auto, that is over looked, due to the time it takes to load and/or reload. However, they're both reliable, accurate and affordable.

My current semi-auto is a pistol. A Smith & Wesson 22A, that really likes Remington Subsonics. Dime sized groups at 20 yards. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i dont own my 10 22 anymore. but when i owned mine it was an awesome gun. i always just used it stock. i shot thousands of rounds through that gun, and it never jammed on me. then i got to where i never used it anymore. then i started deer hunting with a shotgun in the gun season, no doe tags at that time. so i had deer all around me, but not bucks. then i did get my buck.

then i started thinking about getting me a bow and start bow hunting. with all the does i seen during the gun season i thought bow hunting might just work. one sat i went to this flea market. a guy had a nice old compound bow he wanted 60.00 for. this was back in the 80,s and 60.00 was alot of money to me. so i asked the guy if he would trade for a nice 10 22. we traded and i never looked back. i bow hunted for many years and owned some nice bows.

if i was going to go out now and get the 22 that i would want it would be the 10 22. a guy traded me a remington 22 about a year and half ago for some fishing gear i didnt use anymore. i thought i would go out and shoot it. it alrady had a nice little scope on it. about a month ago i sold it for 150.00 and had never even shot it. but after the fact i wish i had kept it for the grandkids to shoot. my oldest grandson is 9 now, so it would have been a good starter gun for him. but if i go out and buy him one it will be the 10 22.
sherman


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Marlin 60 is nice -- The ruger 10/22 is a great rifle. The 10/22 in take down model would be great, just a little bit pricey.
Local gun store has/had a great lookin' Nylon 66 on it"s used gun rack. Could not talk it down low enough. I'll try again this weekend, only $20 apart.

The Ruger 25 round magazines are the way to go on the 10/22.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Remington 552 best rifle I ever owned dont think they make them anymore Ive had mine about 35 yrs now shoots all ammo that Ive used fine and its a tack driver also its the BDL Deluxe model its a nice gun had Marlin mod 60 no way near the gun the Remington is got an old winchester mod 67 that was my grandfathers also bought in 1937 only 2 ,22 rifles I have and I perfer the 552 over all others thats my .02$


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

I like the older Ruger 10/22 . But when you say 22 autoloader one word says it all,, BROWNING .. Older one were the best , most dependable, and accurate 22 on the market. (Just my opinion)


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

s&w model 41 or high standard trophy pistol.....I do like the 10/22 for a rifle 

.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Kayla has been shooting my Winchester 22 for several years. The
stock was not a good fit so for her birthday I got her a 10/22 with
a 3X9 scope and I think she likes it.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

I have 2 Remington 552 Speedmaster Deluxe models.One I shoot and the other I bought new in DEC.1977 and it's still new in the original box.Bought it when my son was born and it's never been shot.They are great 22's.



Roscoe


----------



## triton189 (Nov 6, 2009)

S&W 15-22 Tactical- The gun is a blast with a 25 round clip!


----------

